# Fast Growing Nails



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi! Our puppy (just over one years old!) Maisy seems to have really fast growing nails! Is this normal? she runs on cement all the time which is suppose to help when trying to keep them shorter! However nothing seems to be working! Her nails are very long and Maisy is (not on purpose) scratching people! Does anybody else have this probelem?

On a similar note does anyone know about a safe electric nail cutter? 
Thanks ahead of time!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie (about 5 years old) also seems to have pretty fast-growing nails. I take him to a nearby groomer once every month. For a nail trim, you can just walk in -- no appointment necessary. She trims his nails quickly and nicely; I hand over a ten dollar bill, and we leave. Problem solved! ;D ;D I did try using a Dremel on Willie's nails, but the noise scared him.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Luna is one and her nails grow MUCH longer and faster than Flynn's (who is 7). It's hard to keep up with them. we try t do it weekly but it usually ends up being every other week or so. 

We use a dremel. I keep the dog calm while my husband dremel's the nails. Then they get cheese after as a reward! 

It took a while getting them used to the dremel. We brought it out, turned it on and then off a few times, let them sniff it and touched them with it when it wasn't on etc. I'll be honest they still try to run and hide when they see it come out but it's not nearly as bad as it used to. While one is getting their nails done the other is hiding - only to come out when they hear the fun/reward part of things. 

Luna used to tremble when she had them done but lately she has stopped shaking so I think she's getting used to it. Flynn remains pretty calm but even after 7 years I still have to hold my hand over his mouth gently like a muzzle, while my husband dremel's him because he will mouth the hand that holds the dremel if he has the chance.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam, 1.5 year old, nails are dremeled every seven to ten days. It has become a ritual and while he doesn't really enjoy the experience, if we allow longer nails we risk splitting nails when he runs. 
I am not an expert, though.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have to cut Darcy's nails every month, you can almost see them grow.I think the problem is that I don't walk her on concrete, she does the majority of her exercise on grass.I fancy the idea of a dremmel though it's got to be easier than nail clippers..


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's nails grow very fast, even though he is walked on concrete and occasionally runs on it too when I take him with me. If I don't do his nails at least every 2 weeks, it's horrible, though it's horrible even if I do them every week. Sometimes he won't pay attention and will end up standing on my feet--those little nails just dig into the top of my foot! Ow! Been meaning to get a dremel so I can get closer to the quick--someone told me that they eventually recede back a bit if you keep up on nail trimmings, but using the clippers alone hasn't helped!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Everyone told me once Riley started nearing a year her nails would grow more slowly... if anything, they grow *faster* now.  She does off-leash hikes over all kinds of terrain and walks on cement/asphalt, but nothing has really helped. I have to dremel her nails every 2 weeks or they get much too long. The dremel is so nice because you can really round them off at the ends. I've never hit the quick and we've been using the dremel since the day we brought her home.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

kudo's 2 dremels - it's what most of the doggy salons use in our area - and many uses past that


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

$10 every two weeks and Morgan still has not figured out it is my doing. So I'm good.


----------

